# Stihl 021 Repair manual



## rocky226 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey everyone. I am looking for a repair manual for an 021 Stihl. I could also use an Illustrated Parts manual for the 021 and an 028. Thanks in advance.
Email addy is [email protected]. 
 Git-R-Done


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 6, 2008)

What are you doing to the 021? I sent IPL too.


----------



## rocky226 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Stihl 021*

I want to use this saw as a back up. I am going to go completely through it from top to bottom. The saw has been sitting about 4 or 5 years. Who knows what I will actually have to do before I am done. I know my luck so I always expect the worst. Then what is good with the saw is good news. LOL.
 
Git-R-Done


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 6, 2008)

They arent bad homeowner saws. Made from lots of plastic though. Many guys here will scoff at it. I have one and use it to cut about 3-4 cords a year. If its been looked after halfway decent and its running now I cant see it needing much. I just replaced my fuel line/filter and impulse just for maintenence. Never really had a prob with mine.


----------



## rocky226 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am so glad I stumbled onto this site. Great people and excellent conversation. This rookie is learning alot I fixed a friends 032 stihl today just for fun. They were going to put an oiler in it and all it was only the pickup line plugged. Seeing the smile on his face after saving about a 100 bucks was an excellent feeling. Thanks you guys. 
Git-R-Done


----------



## HUFFSPOWER (Jan 11, 2011)

*021 ipl*

Hey,
Could you forward the 021 IPL to me? Thank you.


----------



## stubnail67 (May 27, 2011)

*could i get one also?*

i would love an ipl and the repair manual also [email protected] thanks!


----------



## ray benson (May 27, 2011)

sent both


----------



## Linko (Sep 15, 2011)

*Need Service manual*

I really need a service manual for my old Stihl 021. Need to replace the coil. No start. No Spark. New Plug. I have parts list.
Appreciate the help. [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 15, 2011)

Linko said:


> I really need a service manual for my old Stihl 021. Need to replace the coil. No start. No Spark. New Plug. I have parts list.
> Appreciate the help.


 
Sent


----------



## MuleyHunter (Sep 22, 2011)

*Stihl 021 Service Manual*

Would be so kind as to send me a copy of the Stihl 021 service manual also? 
I was given this saw and I need to service the bar & chain oiling system
I tried to use the starter rope technique to remove the clutch w/o success.
Then read that this procedure may damage the piston ring lands.
Hoping I did not screw anything up.
Please send to:
[email protected]

Thank you,

Gordon


----------



## ray benson (Sep 23, 2011)

MuleyHunter said:


> Would be so kind as to send me a copy of the Stihl 021 service manual also?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Gordon


 
sent


----------



## chet62 (Sep 30, 2011)

*Need Repair manual for 021 saw*

Need Repair manual for 021 saw- My address is [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## ray benson (Sep 30, 2011)

Sent service manual and IPL.


----------



## vicabi (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I also own a 021 Stihl and would like a copy of the service manual also. I would appreciate it if it could be sent to [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 30, 2011)

Sent service manual and IPL.


----------



## wolfgun (Oct 2, 2011)

*Stihl 021 service manual & parts list*

Hello, I've had the 021 for about 15 years and it's running pretty bad at this time. I can't find my owners manual. so I tracked one down online. If you could send me the repair manual & parts list, I'd be grateful. Thank you very much. Wolf Oeller [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Oct 2, 2011)

Sent both.


----------



## motors?gen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello,
Could you please forward the 021 IPL and service manual to me as well?
[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## bs300 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Stihl 021*

Could I please get a copy of manual and parts list for Stihl 021? It belongs to a summer camp for disabled and I need to try to get it running for them.
Thank you.
[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Oct 9, 2011)

Sent both of you the service manual and ipl.



Rolf - trouble sending you the files, keep getting - message was automatically rejected:
Quota exceeded (mailbox for user is full)


----------



## kyle.kipple (Oct 21, 2011)

need ipl and service manual please...i think im getting bar oil in my jug so gonna tear into the oil pump.

[email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## ray benson (Oct 21, 2011)

Sent the service manual and ipl.


----------



## SkiProIII (Oct 26, 2011)

*Stihl 021*

Hi,
Would very much appreciate a copy of the Stihl 021 IPL & service manual. Thank very much for your efforts.

[email protected]

Mark S


----------



## GeeVee (Oct 26, 2011)

SOMEBODY owes Ray a beer...

Rep for you Ray.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks GeeVee for the rep. Mark you should have the IPL and service manual.


----------



## DG2244 (Oct 26, 2011)

kyle.kipple said:


> need ipl and service manual please...i think im getting bar oil in my jug so gonna tear into the oil pump.
> 
> [email protected]l.com
> 
> thanks in advance


 
I don't think that can happen. The pump is mechanical and driven off the worm gear. You have another issue. Possible crack in the case could mix fuel and bar oil.


----------



## SkiProIII (Oct 30, 2011)

*Thank you*

Hey Ray,

Thanks a lot for sending me the Stihl 021 IPL & Service Manual. They were a great help.

Mark S.


----------



## Ad Langeboom (Nov 9, 2011)

*repair 021*

Hello,

I had some trouble with my 021 lately. It's already fixed, but with the IPL and repair manual, it will
be a lot easier next time.
If You could send me a copy . I'd be grateful.
[email protected]

Ad


----------



## ray benson (Nov 9, 2011)

Sent both.


----------



## Ad Langeboom (Nov 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

Ray,

Thanks for Your quick reply.
This will make troubleshooting a lot easier.

Ad


----------



## longshot01 (Nov 9, 2011)

*IPL and Manual*

Hi got one in the shed now could you get me a copy of both thanks
[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Nov 9, 2011)

Sent both.


----------



## longshot01 (Nov 10, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Sent both.



Top man Ray


----------



## jball (Nov 14, 2011)

*Manual and IPL*

I am overhauling this saw, could you send a copy of both to me please?
email [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent service manual and IPL.


----------



## johnogbirk (Nov 30, 2011)

*Manual and a question...*

Hello overthere in the US.
I´m sitting here in Denmark, Europe, with an old 021.
Sure could use some manuals.
The problem is that its willing to start, but not run. Seems that messing with the leads to/from the ignition coil makes things worse.
Could it be just the leads or the coil itself?
Are there other saws that will supply parts, I heard that several manufacturers use the same parts, but different colours.

Thanx a lot. My mail johnogbirk-at-gmail.com
best wishes, John Jorgensen


----------



## ray benson (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello John. Sent service manual and IPL.


----------



## johnogbirk (Dec 1, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Hello John. Sent service manual and IPL.



Thanx Ray, a great help. Reg, John


----------



## JLS (Dec 9, 2011)

*Repair Manual*

Mr. Benson

Like many others in this thread, I sure would appreciate receiving the service manual and IPL as well. My email is [email protected]. 

Thank you very much


----------



## ray benson (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome , hope they both help.


----------



## JLS (Dec 10, 2011)

*Repair Manual*

Mr. Benson

Thank you for your help! I'm sure these will prove to be invaluable.

Best regards

John


----------



## tool9854 (Dec 11, 2011)

*stihl 021*

I am also looking for a repair manual for an 021 Stihl. also an illustrated parts list would be great as well. Thanks in advance for your help. [email protected]


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2011)

Ray, this thread is gold for your post count!! Please and thanks when you get [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Dec 11, 2011)

Sent the IPL and service manual. Didn't realize the 021 is that popular.


----------



## Paul O (Feb 24, 2012)

*021 Manuals*

Hello there.

I have had my 021 stihl for approx 18 years and decided to give it a "birthday" before using it for this seasons firewood. Could you please send me a copy of the manuals, i would really appreciate that.

Kind regards, Paul.


----------



## ray benson (Feb 25, 2012)

Paul O said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I have had my 021 stihl for approx 18 years and decided to give it a "birthday" before using it for this seasons firewood. Could you please send me a copy of the manuals, i would really appreciate that.
> 
> Kind regards, Paul.



Sent IPL and service manual.


----------



## Paul O (Feb 25, 2012)

*Thank you Ray!*

Just a quick note to say thank you for sending the manuals to me, and for how quickly you have done this for me and I see many others. You are an extremely helpful person, the manuals look excellent.

Thanks again, Paul.


----------



## Roger Gold (Feb 27, 2012)

*Stihl 021 Repair & Parts Manuals*

Hello
Like many of your members, I have a Stihl 021 chainsaw which is a superb machine. I would be grateful if you could send me a copy of the manuals so that I can give it the attention that it deserves. 

Kind regards,

Roger


----------



## petervn1 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Also need 021 Apl and repair manual*

I have two 021's plus other stihl chainsaws. Would appreciate the APL and the repair manual to keep the 021's in top condition. They are my favorite saws due to the low weight. Thanks, Peter


----------



## petervn1 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Also need 021 Apl and repair manual*

I have two 021's plus other stihl chainsaws. Would appreciate the APL and the repair manual to keep the 021's in top condition. They are my favorite saws due to the low weight. Thanks, Peter

forgot email. Its [email protected]. Thanks, again. Pter


----------



## ray benson (Apr 7, 2012)

petervn1 said:


> I have two 021's plus other stihl chainsaws. Would appreciate the APL and the repair manual to keep the 021's in top condition. They are my favorite saws due to the low weight. Thanks, Peter
> 
> forgot email. Its [email protected]. Thanks, again. Pter



Sent IPL and service manual.


----------



## rfs8114 (Apr 26, 2012)

*Stihl 021 Manual*



ray benson said:


> sent both


Could you send me the repair manual and IPL too? I have one that I inhereted and it isn't getting any fuel to the carb. I'd like to have a manual before I start taking it apart.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 27, 2012)

rfs8114 said:


> Could you send me the repair manual and IPL too? I have one that I inhereted and it isn't getting any fuel to the carb. I'd like to have a manual before I start taking it apart.



Sent IPL and service manual.


----------



## Hmm3 (May 6, 2012)

*Manual needed*

Hi Ray, could you please send me the manual and any other documents you have regarding Stihl 021

Thanks in advance

[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (May 6, 2012)

The 021,025 must be very popular models. Sent IPL and service manual.


----------



## Zdanger (May 9, 2012)

*Stihl 021*

Hey Ray,
Could I too get the repair manual and IPL for the 021? I would really appreciate it! :msp_tongue:


[email protected]

Thanks again!


----------



## ray benson (May 9, 2012)

Zdanger said:


> Hey Ray,
> Could I too get the repair manual and IPL for the 021? I would really appreciate it!



Sent IPL and Service Manual.


----------



## GUNDOC (Jun 5, 2012)

*021 IPL and service manual*



ray benson said:


> Sent IPL and Service Manual.



Hi Ray,

Could you please send me the 021 IPL and service manual? I would greatly appreciate it. [email protected]

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## ray benson (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent IPL and Service Manual.


----------



## GUNDOC (Jun 5, 2012)

*thanks ray !*



ray benson said:


> Sent IPL and Service Manual.



its people like you that make this such a great site !
thanks again.
brad


----------



## paul271 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Repair and parts manual stihl 021*

Need Repair manual for 021 saw- My address is [email protected]. Thanks!!


----------



## ray benson (Jun 29, 2012)

paul271 said:


> Need Repair manual for 021 saw- My address is @operamail.com. Thanks!!



Sent both.


----------



## Bamafan (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate a copy of the Stihl 021 IPL & service manual. Thanks in advance for your help. 

[email protected]


David


----------



## ray benson (Jun 29, 2012)

Bamafan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would appreciate a copy of the Stihl 021 IPL & service manual. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> ...



Hi David, sent both.


----------



## paul271 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi,

I want to thank Mr Ray Benson for sending me the pdf info I asked for!
Thank you very much!

paul


----------



## R DeLawter (Jun 30, 2012)

*Ray, It's so nice of you.*



ray benson said:


> sent both



May I also have a copy sent to me.
Thank You


----------



## ray benson (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent you a PM , PM me your email address. The files are quite large.


----------



## TR_HD_1943 (Jul 23, 2012)

can you please send me the service manual for the stihl 021 my email is [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent service manual and IPL.


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Jul 28, 2012)

Would someone mind sending me a copy of each as well? 

Cheers!

edit: got em


----------



## ray benson (Jul 28, 2012)

Sent them this evening.


----------



## marc350 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi Ray, seems like you're very popular around here! :msp_wink:

can you send me copies of the service manual and IPL also please? [email protected] 

Thanks in advance 

Regards
Marc


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Jul 29, 2012)

marc350 said:


> Hi Ray, seems like you're very popular around here! :msp_wink:
> 
> can you send me copies of the service manual and IPL also please? [email protected]
> 
> ...



Thanks again, Ben!
I'll share, Marc - check your inbox


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I guess I need to get in on the fun I also need a 021 manual and Ipl [email protected] th guys


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Jul 29, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> Well I guess I need to get in on the fun I also need a 021 manual and Ipl [email protected] th guys



sent


----------



## quick draw (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi 
I am new to your site. My stilh 021 has quit working. I wonder if you would send me a copy of the owners manual and repair manual also.
Thank You.


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Aug 28, 2012)

quick draw said:


> Hi
> I am new to your site. My stilh 021 has quit working. I wonder if you would send me a copy of the owners manual and repair manual also.
> Thank You.



youve got mail


----------



## quick draw (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry about not giving my e-mail address. It's [email protected] 
Thanks.


----------



## ray benson (Aug 29, 2012)

quick draw said:


> Sorry about not giving my e-mail address. It's rmcgraw
> Thanks.



Sent IPL and Service manual.


----------



## quick draw (Aug 30, 2012)

Ray 
I did not recieve anything.

Please try again.
thanks.
quick draw


----------



## ray benson (Aug 30, 2012)

Resent the files which total around 4.6 meg


----------



## northcoaststihl (Sep 6, 2012)

*Stihl021 service manual??*

Looking for a Stihl021 service manual or at least the ipl, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance! [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 7, 2012)

northcoaststihl said:


> Looking for a Stihl021 service manual or at least the ipl, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


Sent both


----------



## Dano47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Could you please send me the IPL and service manual for my 021?

[email protected]

Thanks, Dan


----------



## Cliffhanger9 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dano47 said:


> Could you please send me the IPL and service manual for my 021?
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Dan



you've got mail


----------



## Emptypockets (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello, could you please send me the IPL and service manual for my 021?

[email protected]

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## ray benson (Oct 10, 2012)

Sent both.


----------



## Emptypockets (Oct 10, 2012)

ray benson said:


> Sent both.



Exactly what I needed!

Ray, thank you


----------



## Emptypockets (Oct 23, 2012)

*021 Stihl*

Wouldn't idle. 

Replaced crankshaft seals and runs great.

Couldn't have done it without the manuals.

Rep to Ray.

Great site!


----------



## spinner (Oct 24, 2012)

*please help*

I am looking for the service manual for the stihl021 also. I am trying to get my tree service up and going here in mississippi and am really goin on very little funding at the moment. I would apprciate any help i can get as far as info, and even gear that i might be able to purchase pretty cheap that is still in serviceable shape. Right now i have a few saws and basic spur climbing gear. i have the 021 as a back up but it needs work. and i really need to obtain a service manual. Thank you to all and once again any help will be greatly apprciated. email address is [email protected]...


----------



## ray benson (Oct 24, 2012)

spinner said:


> I am looking for the service manual for the stihl021 also. I am trying to get my tree service up and going here in mississippi and am really goin on very little funding at the moment. I would apprciate any help i can get as far as info, and even gear that i might be able to purchase pretty cheap that is still in serviceable shape. Right now i have a few saws and basic spur climbing gear. i have the 021 as a back up but it needs work. and i really need to obtain a service manual. Thank you to all and once again any help will be greatly apprciated. email address is buch...



Sent IPL and Service manual.


----------



## spinner (Oct 25, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks ray for the manuals, you have helped me out big time. I was in a bind with a saw i could not use, but its up and going now. Thank you


----------



## johns6 (Oct 28, 2012)

*021 Problems*

Just found an 021 in a friends barn. Will start if I put gas directly in carb. Pulled muffler cleaned out dirt dobbers nest, but still won't start without putting fuel directly in carb and then quits. Not getting fuel. I think it needs a new carb.Would like a repair and owners manual and any good advice.


----------



## spinner (Nov 4, 2012)

*repair manuals for 021*

if you send me your email address i can send you the manuals. they are to big to send here. [email protected]


----------



## twistermr1 (Dec 19, 2012)

*021 smashed and disassembled*

New to the website, and to chainsaw ownership. My Grandpa dropped the stabilizer foot on the back of his trusty ole' 021 and busted the air filter, rear cover, and a plastic throttle linkage before it rolled out to 'safety' . He disassembled it and lost interest, which is when I inherited it. I was wondering if I can get the manuals for a little direction in re-assembling this. I've got bags of fasteners and a box or parts right now. 
Many many thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Emptypockets (Dec 19, 2012)

twistermr1..you have mail and happy holidays!


----------



## vuugti (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a real tough intermittent idle issue. I suspect the intake.

Could I get a repair manual over to [email protected].

Thanks guys, the owners manual doesn't quite cut it.

Andy


----------



## ray benson (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Andy, sent an IPL and Service manual for the 021,023,025


----------



## tootsie (Jan 5, 2013)

*need manuals please*

ray in need of IPL and Service manual for the 021,023,025 
this would be of GREAT help to me
thank you in advance
[email protected]
p.s. you are a god sent to this forum,thanks!thanks!thanks!


----------



## mtn199 (May 10, 2013)

Ray,
I'm in need of the IPL and the service manual for the Stihl 021 as well. Thanks in advance!

[email protected]

Thanks again,
Brad


----------



## ray benson (May 10, 2013)

Tootsie and mtn199 have mail.


----------



## Flywood (May 25, 2013)

*021 manual*



mtn199 said:


> Ray,
> I'm in need of the IPL and the service manual for the Stihl 021 as well. Thanks in advance!
> 
> [email protected]
> ...



Ray please add my e-mail ([email protected]) to the list for the Stihl 021 IPL and service manual please? I'm in need of replacing my fuel tank - (leaking from a crack) I picked this machine up used and didn't realize the tank had a crack in it. Mighta been ok for the last owner (a kid) but not for me 

Good to know this is a popular machine!


----------



## filletboy (May 29, 2013)

New to site

Hello guys, i was reading this post and would very much enjoy a copy of the Stihl manual (repair) for the 021uttahere2:

Thanks very much 

Email is 
[email protected]

Really appreciate this and thanks


----------



## mightywu (Jun 22, 2013)

*Stihl 021 IPL and RM*

If anyone has the Stihl 021 IPL and RM handy, please send me a copy. I am trying to fix up an old beater 021. Thanks in advance.

[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Jun 22, 2013)

Mail to K1Woody, hismight and mightywu.


----------



## filletboy (Jun 24, 2013)

ray benson said:


> Mail to K1Woody, hismight and mightywu.




Thank you (one million times) for the time to post the link for 021

VERY much appreciated

Thanks

PS: do you have echo 600 =)


----------



## ray benson (Jun 24, 2013)

Only an operators manual and parts list.
Operator Manuals, Safety Manuals, Parts Catalogs, Safety Videos | ECHO USA

Try in the Chainsaw forum- at the top of page in stickies - Beg for manual thread. Someone will have what you need.


----------



## filletboy (Jun 27, 2013)

ray benson said:


> Only an operators manual and parts list.
> Operator Manuals, Safety Manuals, Parts Catalogs, Safety Videos | ECHO USA
> 
> Try in the Chainsaw forum- at the top of page in stickies - Beg for manual thread. Someone will have what you need.



Ray
Thanks again for your help. The manuals you provided are awesome (including the Stihl). I am now ready to tear them down (just kidding). You are very HELPFUL and I appreciate your help. 
You went above and beyond
Thanks


----------



## jstout (Jul 25, 2013)

*021 manual*

Would very much appreciate repair manual and IPL for Stihl 021. Thanks very much in advance for your time and consideration.
Regards, Jeff


----------



## jstout (Jul 25, 2013)

*021 manual*

Forgot to mention my email is jstout at comcast dot net. Have had the 021 for 12 years and cut many, many cords of wood to heat the house. Bought it to have a light saw to take over from the Lombard Super Lightning. The Lombard was strong, but heavy, and smoked a lot. Never have been able to figure out why it smokes so bad, but it is a very strong saw and cut a lot of wood. 

The 021 is adequate for smaller wood, up to a foot or so diameter, but it is a little slow I will admit. The Stihl safety chain is detrimental, and the saw operates so much better with Bailey's 30LP chain, the 3/8" low profile "Woodland Pro" chain, which has no anti-kickback features. It makes the saw take on a whole new personality. I've cut a lot oak and black locust which slows down the little Stihl, but it will sink right through ash or cherry. Putting good chain on this saw makes a very noticeable positive difference.

The 021 cost $230 back in March of 2001, and yes if I had better guidance back then I would have paid a little more (well, quite a bit more) for the 025, but this saw has worked well for us.

Later, I bought a MS210 with easy start for my Dad, who developed a health problem and couldn't pull rope starters. That MS210 EZ cost $280 in November of 2004, which included an extra chain, a carrying case, and a Stihl baseball cap. He enjoyed cutting wood and used the MS210 a lot. Both of these saws are fine to this day and I believe they will last a long time, and will have value well into the future. There are so many fine modern saws to choose from, and no way to (for me) try them all to compare. I hope with good, sharp chain these saws will keep stacking up wood for a long time. My much larger Dolmar saws are in a different category, and it's not fair to compare speed or power, but the little Stihls have been good for us. What a relief picking up the little 021 after using the larger Dolmars.

Just thought I'd describe my experience with these two Stihl saws. As far as comparing saws though, I have to admit when it comes to turning 2-stroke mix into smoke and noise, our old Lombard Super Lightning is an engineering masterpiece.


----------



## ray benson (Jul 25, 2013)

Just back from a ball game. Sent Jeff(jstout) an IPL, Service Manual and specs sheet.


----------



## jstout (Jul 25, 2013)

*021 manual*

Thanks very much. Hope to use the little Stihls for a long time to come. email; jstout58 at Comcast.net
Jeff


----------



## slr (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd also love to get a copy of the repair manual and IPL. My email is solozeroone at gmail

I've been given an 021 that's been sitting for a few years. Specifically, it looks like I might need to adjust or replace the chain oil pump. And a new bar and chain, as it's consistently cutting at an angle even on small pieces.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 17, 2014)

slr said:


> I'd also love to get a copy of the repair manual and IPL. My email is solozeroone at gmail
> 
> I've been given an 021 that's been sitting for a few years. Specifically, it looks like I might need to adjust or replace the chain oil pump. And a new bar and chain, as it's consistently cutting at an angle even on small pieces.


Sent service manual and an IPL.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 17, 2014)

I have both a Stihl MS210 and an 025. Of the two, the 025 has 10 more cc and that yields more power. It only weighs about a pound more than the 210. Both are nice little saws and usually very dependable. Beware when opening up the low speed throttle on the 025. If too far open, it will flood very easily. Most of these saws also do not permit adjusting the high-speed set screw. Not sure why.

The 025 also has one more quirk. The fuel line will, in time, crack near the carburetor intake because it bends like a snake. That causes erratic idling and running problems. The carb is usually OK, but the fuel line must be replaced when this happens.

I have also found that a 16" bar and low-profile chain generally works the best for these saws, but I have seen a few 025s outfitted with .325 pitch chain, similar to a Farm Boss, and they pull it OK. To each his own.


----------



## Bradleyr (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello,

I need to rebuild my trusty old Stihl 21. Could you email service manual and IPL, Please? 

[email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Apr 29, 2014)

i can't find any 021 or even a 025 for that fact wish i could im running a 171 these days but i like all though it has a adjustable carb and flippy caps


----------



## ray benson (Apr 30, 2014)

Bradleyr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need to rebuild my trusty old Stihl 21. Could you email service manual and IPL, Please?



Sent both.


----------



## Bradleyr (Apr 30, 2014)

many many thanks.


----------



## Andrew70 (May 11, 2014)

Hi Ray, I was wondering if you could send the two manuals to me as well, The ole 021 is due for a major service.


Many thanks


----------



## ray benson (May 11, 2014)

Andrew you should have them.


----------



## Andrew70 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks Ray, your a champion!


----------



## John Hutchins (May 22, 2014)

Ray, I have been looking for the service manuals for the 021.
Could I trouble you to send it to me?
Time to service a really good saw.
Thanks
John [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (May 23, 2014)

Hi John, sent IPL and Service manual this morning.


----------



## John Hutchins (May 23, 2014)

Thanks loads, Ray.
That's exactly what I needed. This one is missing the vent hose on the gas tank.
Now to find one.

John


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 23, 2014)

I have a repair manual for an 021 that is in color too. I actually have two. Let me know if you want one


----------



## Jimmie Campbell (Sep 9, 2014)

Ray, I would greatly appreciate you sending me the service manuals for the 021.
Please and Thank You!

Jimmie [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi Jimmie, sent an IPL and service manual.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 10, 2014)

ray benson said:


> Hi Jimmie, sent an IPL and service manual.


Ray, you may want to set up a document sharing site that allows downloads. Then you could add documents to it as they become available. There are many hosts that offer this service for nothing. I've collected quite a few PDFs that I could contribute to your site if you elect to set it up. Just a thought.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 10, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Ray, you may want to set up a document sharing site that allows downloads. Then you could add documents to it as they become available. There are many hosts that offer this service for nothing. I've collected quite a few PDFs that I could contribute to your site if you elect to set it up. Just a thought.


There are 3 or 4 guys in the ( The Beg for Manuals Thread) located in the chainsaw forum - chainsaw stickies, that send chainsaw documents . Most any brand and model. This thread is really out of place but keeps popping up.


----------



## ray benson (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Mitch, sent service manual and an IPL.


----------



## ohjj (Aug 23, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to get the Stihl 021 IPL & Service Manual. email [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## ray benson (Aug 23, 2016)

ohjj said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I'd like to get the Stihl 021 IPL & Service Manual. email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check your inbox


----------



## dupont2016 (Oct 20, 2016)

Like ohjj said, "this is an old thread, but I'd like to get the Stihl 021 IPL & Service Manual."
mail : [email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## ray benson (Oct 21, 2016)

dupont2016 said:


> Like ohjj said, "this is an old thread, but I'd like to get the Stihl 021 IPL & Service Manual."
> 
> Thanks in advance


Check your inbox


----------



## Tilford (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello Ray
Could I please have a copy of the 021 Parts and Service Manuals? Would you also have the same for the 025/MS250?
Thanks
Robert


----------



## ray benson (Oct 27, 2016)

Tilford said:


> Hello Ray
> Could I please have a copy of the 021 Parts and Service Manuals? Would you also have the same for the 025/MS250?
> Thanks
> Robert


 Check your inbox


----------



## ray benson (Feb 19, 2017)

TheTone said:


> Ray,
> May I join the seemingly endless line of people requesting a copy of the 021 service manual and IPL?
> 
> Many thanks!
> TheTone


Check your inbox


----------



## GypsyCliff (Mar 23, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox



Ray,

I got on this thread just looking for info about the Stihl 021 and was ABSOLUTELY AMAZED at how many people have hit you up for manuals and IPLs for this saw. Who could a thunk it!?!

Gotta say, you ARE THE MAN to respond to so many requests. Seems to be typical of the fantastic folks on this site.

AS RULES! Cannot express how glad I am to have found it. And.... You The MAN!

Cliff


----------



## ray benson (Mar 23, 2017)

GypsyCliff said:


> Ray,
> 
> I got on this thread just looking for info about the Stihl 021 and was ABSOLUTELY AMAZED at how many people have hit you up for manuals and IPLs for this saw. Who could a thunk it!?!
> 
> ...


Popular saw, check your inbox


----------



## BB Sig (Mar 23, 2017)

Ray "The Man" Benson,

Can you also send them to me?


----------



## ray benson (Mar 24, 2017)

BB Sig said:


> Ray "The Man" Benson,
> 
> Can you also send them to me?


Check your inbox


----------



## ChappyDog (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Ray,
Could you please send me a copy of the service manual for the Stihl 021?
[email protected]

Thanks,
Chappy the Dachshund


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 10, 2017)

here


----------



## bonehead (Sep 13, 2017)

I am looking for a 028 repair manual and ipl if anyone has one of these they would share [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Sep 13, 2017)

bonehead said:


> I am looking for a 028 repair manual and ipl if anyone has one of these they would share


Check your inbox. Manuals are usually requested in the chainsaw forum stickies - beg for manuals thread.


----------



## Markie (Sep 27, 2017)

BB Sig said:


> Ray "The Man" Benson,
> 
> Can you also send them to me?


. 
Ray, 
I too, just found your site while I was looking for repair and parts information for my Stihl 021. I would love to get a repair manual and IPL for my 021. My email is [email protected] Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 27, 2017)

Markie said:


> .
> Ray,
> I too, just found your site while I was looking for repair and parts information for my Stihl 021. I would love to get a repair manual and IPL for my 021. My email is [email protected] Thanks for your assistance.


You can download it right here. I usually try to help Ray out.


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 27, 2017)

What was wrong with the one I put up?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 27, 2017)

HarleyT said:


> What was wrong with the one I put up?


Nothing that I can see. I guess newcomer, Markie, didn't see it. Now he has two to choose from. That should do it.


----------



## tbyrd1960 (Nov 23, 2017)

So I found this topic when I was searching for a 021 service manual. My lucky day. My 021 was new around 1995 I think. The last few years it does not idle well and after running for a while will stop and leaks gas. I found the fuel line was torn so I guess I wont be needing a complete teardown. I have it apart far enough to replace the impulse line as well. I hope it works. I sometimes work on my own chainsaws and trimmers. Probably would not if I knew of a reputable shop close by, but do not. thanks for the manual. I did not see the IPL. Would like to have it too. Thanks [email protected] if someone has the IPL.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 24, 2017)

tbyrd1960 said:


> So I found this topic when I was searching for a 021 service manual. My lucky day. My 021 was new around 1995 I think. The last few years it does not idle well and after running for a while will stop and leaks gas. I found the fuel line was torn so I guess I wont be needing a complete teardown. I have it apart far enough to replace the impulse line as well. I hope it works. I sometimes work on my own chainsaws and trimmers. Probably would not if I knew of a reputable shop close by, but do not. thanks for the manual. I did not see the IPL. Would like to have it too. Thanks if someone has the IPL.


Check your inbox for ipl and service manual.


----------



## James13963 (Oct 29, 2018)

Any chance to get the IPL & Service Manual for the 021 also? You have really helped A LOT of people save money. Thanks in advance if possible. [email protected].


----------



## ray benson (Oct 29, 2018)

James13963 said:


> Any chance to get the IPL & Service Manual for the 021 also? You have really helped A LOT of people save money. Thanks in advance if possible.


Check your inbox


----------



## Criddler (Aug 13, 2019)

Just inherited my grandfathers 021. It was buried in a back corner with lots of dust and crap on it. Cleaned it up, good compression but the carb is a mess. Any chance I can get the shop manual? Thanks in advance


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 13, 2019)

Look up the page here...


----------



## jstout (Aug 13, 2019)

what is your email address? it can be sent to you.


----------



## Criddler (Aug 13, 2019)

[email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## inter_e (Aug 13, 2019)

Chit man, this is crazy, is someone screwing with you Ray? And if not I totally apologize if my post thanking you has somehow started people just asking instead of searching. I hope you know that my post to you was sincere. I also know that you have a life also and this is crazy out of hand. Steve


----------



## HarleyT (Aug 13, 2019)

Naw, Arboristsite pays him $5 for every manual he sends. 

He makes the big bucks!!!


----------



## jstout (Aug 13, 2019)

Criddler said:


> [email protected] Thanks!!


I sent the service manual to your email


----------



## dozi (Sep 20, 2019)

would it be possible for a copy of the 021 repair manual as well please. thank you


----------



## ray benson (Sep 20, 2019)

dozi said:


> would it be possible for a copy of the 021 repair manual as well please. thank you


Check your inbox


----------



## dozi (Sep 20, 2019)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


so kind. thanks.. just half way through a rebuild


----------



## jimilan (Oct 19, 2019)

jstout said:


> I sent the service manual to your email


Hi, can you kindly send me the manual as well. Looking to make repairs to my 021. email [email protected]
thank you!!!


----------



## ray benson (Oct 19, 2019)

jimilan said:


> Hi, can you kindly send me the manual as well. Looking to make repairs to my 021.
> thank you!!!


Check your inbox


----------



## shinyboat (Feb 1, 2020)

@ray benson can you send me the manual! Saw stopped running last night!


----------



## HarleyT (Feb 1, 2020)

shinyboat said:


> @ray benson can you send me the manual! Saw stopped running last night!


I put it on the thread here. Post #146


----------



## Dreadylee87 (Jan 9, 2022)

_Hey guys I know this threads is a little old but I was wondering if I could get also the IPL owners manual service manual for my 021 I just got it given to me I was bought brand new in 93 I think he said ran half a tank of gas through it put it up on the shelf and he never could get it to start again I got it running did a little port job on the muffler open the louvers up a little bit pulled the baffle out of it opened the intake just a tiny bit cleaned the carburetor real good flushed the fuel line clean the oil filter cleaned the fuel filter checked all the rubber it's all good no leaking brand new 30-year-old saw it's really doing good it's just not oiling very well and I can't seem to locate the oiler adjustment appreciate it y'all be safe out there_


----------



## Dreadylee87 (Jan 9, 2022)

My 046 mag and 021


----------

